# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Courier Services

## wynn

I have been shopping around for a price for a courier to collect in PE and deliver in EL for a product I am exploring!

I get the merry run around about whether I have an account or not and when I say I will pay EFT on order I get quoted nearly three times the price as if I had an account.

Are these guys serious or is the business so good they do not need cash sales, incidentally there are a bucketload of guys offering this service and most of them are national.


WTF :Mad:

----------


## KCS

I use a small outfit called i'Zulu Couriers. They are a no nonsense company and just get on with the job. Have not had a moment's trouble dealing with them.

Not sure if they can help you in East London, but worth a call. The owner's details are as follows;

Rainer Schulz
Cell: (083) 602-2559
Tel: (011) 023-1559
Fax: (086) 218-1817

Cheers
KC

----------


## ians

Wyn i am in the same boat, get a quote to send 1 parcel from Durban to Cape Town = R 530 if i dont have an account.

IF i sign a cash account agreement and with a 10 page legal document with enough small print to keep me busy for a week, then the price is R 95.00 for exactly the same item.

I have the same problem with the wholesalers, they know i am a contractor but my price structure is the same as 30/60/90 day payers who get a 10 % discount if they pay in 30 days, not prepared to offer me that extra 10 %discount because i pay cash up front. They would rather i open an account so that they can spend hours trying to get large amount of outstanding money from me than just offer a discount for COD :Frown:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Guys, I highly recommend using xoc.co.za. (Private division of The Courier Guy) 

You order and pay online. They collect within a few hours and I've never had a parcel delivered late by them. I've even had a 30kg highly fragile parcel across 3 boxes delivered without a hitch, and a day early!

----------


## wynn

> Guys, I highly recommend using xoc.co.za. (Private division of The Courier Guy) 
> 
> You order and pay online. They collect within a few hours and I've never had a parcel delivered late by them. I've even had a 30kg highly fragile parcel across 3 boxes delivered without a hitch, and a day early!


Fantastic!!! now if only they served Port Elizabeth to East London.   :Frown:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Oh, they don't??  :Frown:

----------

wynn (09-Jan-15)

----------


## Houses4Rent

I am looking to get a 25l canister from Joburg to Cape Town. I have no courie experince. The supplier estimated R500 for transport which is a bit crazy when the product cocts R700. Any ideas anyone?

----------


## Houses4Rent

I could even collect it from a dsitribution hub within Cape Town if that brings own the transpot cost significantly.

----------


## Phil Cooper

Use the courier services at Postnet ot the SA Post Office.

(NOT the Post Office - the COURIER service there)!

----------


## Houses4Rent

Thanks, I contacted Postnet

----------


## Houses4Rent

Now I am looking for affordable transport from Durban to Cape Town for some tiles, approx 40-50 kg. Not urgent. Any suggestions?

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Take a look at FastWay couriers or RAM ( trust me sometimes they are cheap - managed to send a 20cm by 40cm parcel from Cape Town to JHB overnight for R170)

----------


## Houses4Rent

Hi 
I tied RAM and Fastway, They either cannot do it (too heavy) or ignored my inquiry. Any other suggestions?

Any chance anybody here driving from Durban to Cape Town maybe?

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Shit. That sucks.

How heavy is the parcel?

Long shot, but you can try Findalift.co.za instead of a lift you ask the guy to courier. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Houses4Rent

Its 23kg times 2.
Will try Findalift.co.za
Thanks

----------


## Lich999

> I use a small outfit called i'Zulu Couriers. They are a no nonsense company and just get on with the job. Have not had a moment's trouble dealing with them.
> 
> Not sure if they can help you in East London, but worth a call. The owner's details are as follows;
> 
> Rainer Schulz
> Cell: (083) 602-2559
> Tel: (011) 023-1559
> Fax: (086) 218-1817
> 
> ...


I also use i'Zulu Couriers))

----------


## rawoke

aramex ? They usually ok

----------


## MPedreseo

What about international??, i would like to send a package from Johannesburg to Mozambique and i would like to use a ZA courrier... can anyone reocmend me one?

----------


## ChristopherKing

You can use the courier services at Postnet to the SA Post Office.

----------

